# Red fish- blue tail



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Had a great morning !!!. Caught blues, ladies, reds, ,flounder even cats , but what really was cool was to see this junior reds with blue tails. Does anybody know why their tails get blue?...








/










Flounder were at the drop off's , small for the most part. .










Kept an 18" flounder










flounder were caught on manhaden and finger mullet, draggingthe rig at the bottom 










Two major broke off (thinking large blues) Lots of bait.: green backs, finger mullet , manhaden , glass minnows, bull minnows , mud minnow, lys?...croakers...it was insane..bait every where....very flat out there... perfect!!! 



















I thought the full moon was going to be an issue, but not at all. Lats Friday went floundering caught two flatties, had a great time as well, but man, what a work out that was..:sleeping


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch man!!!!!! It's all about the PICS......here lately I think I have more fun watching and taking them...than fishing!!!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice pic's man :clap I was always told that the blue tail on the reds was from eating lots of grab.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (8/17/2008)*Nice pic's man :clap I was always told that the blue tail on the reds was from eating lots of grab.


I think you're right. I have also heard that they the tails turn blue when the water is a little colder, but I've caught many with blue tails in the summer time.


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice pics i just started taking pictures while im out on the water even if i dont have fish pics. :usaflag


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

heard its from eating crabs, but also means that they are feeding alot....who knows...same question as...why do mullet jump? everyone has heard differant things....nice pics!!


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Great report and pics, looks like a great day. :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nice Abraham. Thanks for some fantastic pics and a great report.:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (8/17/2008)*same question as...why do mullet jump?


I've always heard its so they can see where they're going.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Heard its from eating crabs, but also heard its from excitement, similar to the way aMarlin orSailfishwill light up when its excited.


----------

